# Help! Rhinestone glue coming off !



## technocraft (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi, I use good quality hotfix rhinestones which I source directly from china in bulk. The problem is that in some bags of ss10 and ss06 the glue comes off the stones, it just separates from the stone like a chipped layer. when we receive the stock its ok, but when we have to use it after a month we see the problem.

Does it happen due to heat in our store which is locked without ventilation ?


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

It happens...should be more than a hand full...I tend to just think it's because they are cheap rhinestones


----------



## blzpowr (Apr 16, 2011)

"good quality hotfix rhinestones which I source directly from china in bulk"

Your problem is right in the first sentence of your post. "good quality" and "china" are an oxymoron when it comes to rhinestones. Source stones from a reliable manufacturer in S. Korea and request samples for testing prior to loading up. The Chinese suppliers will slip you anything.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Bad stones. I got a couple bad bags of stones from my supplier before. Send I sent them back and they replaced them. The glue completely separates from the stone.


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

jasmynn said:


> Bad stones. I got a couple bad bags of stones from my supplier before. Send I sent them back and they replaced them. The glue completely separates from the stone.


I've had the same problem. Backing were falling off. My supplier knew about the problem and took the bad ones back and replaced them. Apparently it was a bad batch. I've bought more since with no problems.


----------



## technocraft (Apr 5, 2013)

blzpowr said:


> "good quality hotfix rhinestones which I source directly from china in bulk"
> 
> Your problem is right in the first sentence of your post. "good quality" and "china" are an oxymoron when it comes to rhinestones. Source stones from a reliable manufacturer in S. Korea and request samples for testing prior to loading up. The Chinese suppliers will slip you anything.


 
Well, I partially agree with you ! But sourcing 1000 bags every month from S Korea would soon bring my business down to a couple of 100s. For bulk China is the only option. Its not that bad also, maybe 50 bags ruined every 3rd month.


----------

